# Photoshoot pictures! :D



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 16, 2006)

This is a picture from a shoot i did a week ago. Just having some fun really, it has been ages since i planned out a shoot. but the clothes designer was up for it and had 2 models ready to go, so why not?! here are the results of that shoot :












And a Mehndi shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This was the last look i did. I rushed it, it was late, girl had to catch her train (which she missed in the end, poor thing, b'ham is a looong way form London!). So this is really a bad picture, taken in really bad lighting and within 3 minutes time. Sorry about the crappyness of it all, but i loved the make-up, although it isn't very visible here:






I would love to get some constructive feedback so i can improve myself for the next 'projects' lol 

Enjoy!


Oh! PS: the clothes designer (a fabulously young lady!) is Nusrat @ www.nudrat.co.uk . For all UK asian girls, she is def the designer to go to! Forget RCKC or SF collection! Nudrat is THE BEST!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow! Those pictures are amazing.. You got some talent.... Keep up the good work! I like the 1st picture


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW @ this:






That is just wow. What did you use ? Gosh, you are soooo talented!


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 16, 2006)

the pix are definitely wonderful and professional at the same time. m/u and costumes are matching in a perfect way. they let me start dreaming of a "bollywood-like" wedding though i'm more into medieval stuff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, well-done, my dear! excellent work!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is exactly what i used, but it gives you an idea lol






Retrospeck as a base all over the lid.
Blue peep fluid line up to the crease, slighly blended where the crease is.
Girlie, mink pink and this pink colour from the pattern maker cool thingy mixed into the crease.
Used gold dusk to highlight and blacktrack as liner. False lashes have of course been applied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I htink that was it...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 16, 2006)

GORGEOUS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the first model sort of reminds me of paris hilton in the face...


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happy*phantom* 
_the pix are definitely wonderful and professional at the same time. m/u and costumes are matching in a perfect way. they let me start dreaming of a "bollywood-like" wedding though i'm more into medieval stuff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, well-done, my dear! excellent work!_

 

you can doa mix mash of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A friend of mine is getting married this weekend, she's also intot he medieval stuff. So she is wearing a flowy white/cream medieval style dress, but is gonna wear mehndi on hands and feet. She is going to wear a small Tikka and pandja's. Make-up is going to be a mix of drama bollywood but neatrally medieval lol. Might aswel mix everything, no point sticking to one style if you like em all!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 16, 2006)

They all are so drop-dead gorgeous! I especially love the second look. Excellent work you've done!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

where did you get them jews from? i think that's how you spell it


----------



## angelica (Aug 16, 2006)

I love your style you make girls look glamerous  _(I think thats how you spell it)_


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 16, 2006)

Heheh, its not Jews, thats what you call people of the jewish religion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thos gems/crystals are called Bindiyas/Bindi's. I get them locally from Southall (Mini india 'round the corner from me lol). You can get it all over the web aswel. Here are some suggestions:

http://www.sharans.com/products.php
http://www.indianbindi.com/fancy_bin...e=Bridal_Bindi


----------



## seba (Aug 16, 2006)

Pls let us know what you used on the 1st and last pics as well!! I also want to know what lip products you used. Wow, those are really beautiful!! I wish my wedding mu was done by you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2006)

You are so talented!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 16, 2006)

pretty


----------



## capspock (Aug 16, 2006)

I ADORE the one with turquoise eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

LOOOOOVE it all, particularly the blue!


----------



## babylinda (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the Mehndi!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_WOW @ this:






That is just wow. What did you use ? Gosh, you are soooo talented!_

 
i was thinking the SAME thing.... the color combo is wonderful


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r SO talented!!!!! these are all GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow - that is amzing. She is one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen.

You are so talented!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, this is amazing! Are you the photographer also? The only thing I'd suggest is to pan out the depth of field more so that there is very little focus on the background. Other than that, it's fantastic!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_GORGEOUS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the first model sort of reminds me of paris hilton in the face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can totally see that!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_Heheh, its not Jews, thats what you call people of the jewish religion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thos gems/crystals are called Bindiyas/Bindi's. I get them locally from Southall (Mini india 'round the corner from me lol). You can get it all over the web aswel. Here are some suggestions:

http://www.sharans.com/products.php
http://www.indianbindi.com/fancy_bin...e=Bridal_Bindi_

 
Ohh hehe sorry about that! I couldn't think of the damn word for it... I love it though.. It look pretty neat! Thanks for the website! I'll check it out... Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 13, 2006)

I looked through a few of your post today, your work is amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_WOW @ this:






That is just wow. What did you use ? Gosh, you are soooo talented!_

 


I LOVE all of them.....especially this look. tut??? *hint hint* haha


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 13, 2006)

ha i dunno how i just left a thank you...... without leaving a comment. "shame on me" lol anyhoo ur work is always fabulous..... u have major talent.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 13, 2006)

beautiful.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 13, 2006)

Goodness, I am just speachless!  You do amazing work!   I especially love the second one!


----------



## delovely (Sep 13, 2006)

I LOVE the 1st and 3rd looks.. *WOW*. Beautiful work!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 13, 2006)

They're all amazing and gorgeous!

What brush do you use to do the top liner? And what technique to get it so straight and neat and thin?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 13, 2006)

*Henna Spirit:

*How long does it take (approx...I know it varies for all different circumstances) to do a Henna look like the one in the above pic??


----------



## User34 (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_GORGEOUS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the first model sort of reminds me of paris hilton in the face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree on both things =)
 You did a great job!


----------



## Neptune870 (Sep 13, 2006)

Beyond stunning. I absolutely love your work and I want you to come to California and teach me how to do makeup like you!! (and of course give me a fabulous makeover)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 14, 2006)

wow! i love the 2nd look and the last look. beautiful!


----------



## NJDes (Sep 14, 2006)

Amazing work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I especially like the first one.


----------



## charismaticlime (Sep 14, 2006)

What colours did you use on the last pic?  I really like it.


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 15, 2006)

Great job!  I enjoyed these greatly!

You have inspired me to do even more intense makeup this weekend.  Thanks!

Let us all know what you used in each look, ok?


----------



## stacey (Sep 15, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous. i'm waiting for you to come out to SD for some Mendhi. I LOOOOOOOve Bollywood! Everytime I'm at my in-laws house they always have Indian movies on the TV.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 15, 2006)

just beautiful!! and the model with the blue (turquoise eyeshadow) mathces her dress perfectly. you are very talented, i wish i could be as good as you!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Sep 15, 2006)

That is gorgeous, I like them all.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2006)

amazing pictures! i absolutely loove the second look


----------



## KJam (Sep 16, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 16, 2006)

You are extremely talented!  Both looks are flawless and gorgeous!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## french-dessert (Sep 16, 2006)

amazing good job !


----------



## shimmermoss (Sep 16, 2006)

That's amazing!  I'm kind of new to makeup, so seeing pics like yours really brings inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can I ask what you used in the very first pic?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow...  the makeup is flawless and the models are amazing!


----------



## mia88 (Sep 18, 2006)

I think the vibrancy of the turqoise is bbbeeauutiful! You did such a wonderful job!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 18, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dollbird (Sep 26, 2006)

The model in the first picture looks stunning! It's the best natural look i've seen in a long time. Can you please give us a quick runthrough on the colors you used for the first picture? Thanks!


----------



## holly_ho (Sep 26, 2006)

I looove the eyes in the second pic, gorgeous!


----------

